# standardized tests and sexual orientation?



## animal_cookie

i was surprised when i signed up for the lsat that, along with the usual questions about race and gender, there was one about sexual orientation.  is this a normal question to ask now?


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

Thats the first that I've heard of it.

I'd refuse to answer on the grounds that it is completely 100% irrelevant.


----------



## mentaldent

Always check gay.  Always.  And Eskimo.  Watch what happens.


----------



## deeph

yeh i also found that they ask for racial profile on some american job adverts?! why does this make any difference?


----------



## protovack

^^^
It's for affirmative action purposes.  Many businesses receive tax-breaks for meeting minority employement quotas.  

Especially, umm, businesses that hire mostly minorities...*cough* *cough*

But hey I'm just a liberal right?

Anyways, about the standardized tests...I would assume it is because they have a lot of education researchers working to analyze trends among minorities.  

For example, statistics about the educational habits of minorities would have to come from somewhere.  I assume that they ask because it is valuable knowledge that can be studied.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

animal_cookie said:
			
		

> i was surprised when i signed up for the lsat that, along with the usual questions about race and gender, there was one about sexual orientation.
> 
> is this a normal question to ask now?



(a)  Yes, because just because someone is a homo doesn't necessarily mean he's not colored

(b)  Yes, despite the fact that some queers live in chelsea but still don't like gook food

(c)  Yes, but the fact that quotas still exist doesn't, in and of itself, prove that ricans are even smellier than spooks

(d)  No, because dykes like salmon and hate showers 

(e)  Neither (a) nor (w)


----------

